# Seiko 7002 Question



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Ask a stupid question time...

As my first Seiko automatic, does the 7002 need winding, or is it just a case of screw out crown, pull out to set and shake to start?

Also, I'm intending this as a 'daily wear' watch, but I have to leave decent ones in my locker at work to avoid damage. How long will it have to be worn before it can be left without movement for a 10 hour shift?


----------



## andrew91 (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't think you will be able to wind a 7002. I think I am right in saying only higher end models are able to self wind and be an automatic.

And with some of my watches, depending on how active I am 3-4 hours worth would be able to last for ten hours. Probably less but it's pretty easy to test and work out.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Not a stupid question - the 7002 is auto only so can't be manually wound via the crown. However gently swirling it (as you would brandy in a glass) will rotate the rotor (winding weight) & so wind the watch. The time/date can then be set via the crown.

It's difficult to say how long you need to wear the watch before it can be left for 10 hours without running down. As the watch is wound by movement this depends entirely on your activity levels - if you sit a desk all day without moving much then you're not going to wind the watch much; if you run marathons all day, every day, with your arms pumping like mad then the watch is going to fully wound pretty flipping quickly. A fully wound watch should run for 40 hours(ish) before stopping, however this will depend on the state of the movement within the watch, if it's old & unserviced it may well run for less than this. I've had some shonky looking Seiko divers that had a full power reserve & kept fantastic time, while I remember one particular vintage Citizen diver that was in good condition cosmetically but had a poor power reserve & used to lose about 10 mins a day. You can manually wind Citizen divers though so I kept it going that way & just reset the time whenever I wore the watch. I eventually got it serviced - approx Â£40(ish) - which cured the power reserve & time keeping but the watch wasn't the same afterward so sold it soon after 

I'd have thought that wearing the 7002 for a day or so, with moderate activity levels, would give you more than enough winding for the watch to run 10 hours :thumbup:


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks. Missed the postman today tho, so it will be tomorrow now. In other 'obsessive watch buying' news...I won another modded Seiko on the Bay in the early hours of this morning too!! That's it now. Spent up till my 50th birthday Christopher Ward watch next May.

Pics of the divers on arrival.


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

It would be good to see pics of the diver, it must have arrived by now.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

See 'Show us your modded Seiko's' thread.


----------

